# Any Tips: For Hunting Coyote in searchlight nevada 231



## bigden

Hello
I,m looking for any tips for hunting coyotes in the day time! Is it better to use a blind or on foot!
Thank You!
BigDen


----------



## bar-d

You never know when a coyote is going to show himself. I have killed a truckload during the daytime. Odds are better though in the early morning or late evening into night. Blinds are good if they are portable enough to allow you to move around. I have several different ground blinds that I use sometime. If you are going to be on foot on the ground, make sure and camo up. Try to have some sort of backdrop to help you break up your outline. The weather also has a lot to do with it. Coyotes will move more readily on a cold overcast day than a bluesky 100 degree day. Experiment, see what works and what doesn't. Just be patient and don't give up. Sometimes they just won't show up. Move somewhere else and try again.
Good hunting.


----------



## snoman

If you are looking for the perfect coyote setup, then you have to time it just right. The first thing you have to do is make sure HE is not in Washington D.C..


----------



## Stink finger

When you find out the best way to hunt yotes in search light let me know


----------



## motox_66

231????? Searchlight is in Unit 26.... The best way to hunt Searchlight is to grab a bow and wait for them to come in to rummage through McDonalds garbage. If you feel Searchlight is the place to go, I bet you run into 10 others groups out there thinking the same. If you go out on a typical weekend night and get up on a tall hill that will let you see 360°, I bet you see spotlighters in all directions as well. Why would you drive all the way out to Searchlight to hunt when you can call WAY more productive areas and have SIGNIFICANT better odds in getting a coyote to respond to call or even seeing one for that matter?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

sounds like motox_66 has the answers and knowlege to your area. Never been there but here the secenery is good on the eyes depending on what your hunting LOL


----------



## Furhunter

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> sounds like motox_66 has the answers and knowlege to your area. Never been there but here the secenery is good on the eyes depending on what your hunting LOL


The scenery might be good in Vegas but in Searchlight......... Its so damned flat out there you could watch your dog run away for 3 days. Actually might take him 4 just to get up to Boulder City! That some of the most god fer saken country I have ever seen, next to the Bonneville Salt Flats of course.


----------



## GREYHAWK

I agree with Motox if you want coyotes in nv. you need to travel away from vegas area a couple of hrs.


----------



## 525fittertct

like moto said there at micky d's but the best i have figured out is to get on kinda a ridge to be able to see and the sun to my back. different areas take different technics but just learn,waatch,listen and study is all i can say i wish i had payed attention to a cousin of my named eddy(parnelly's his nick name) when i was a kid. being in a wheel chair like eddy he's highly good at what he does and shoots a gun called death. i can remember him never using an electric call. and i am a ferm believer in hand calling over electric because they sound fake to me. but every now and then young and dum dog will cross your path with electric but i haven't had any luck around here with them.


----------

